# Interner Web-Server



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (10. Juni 2008)

Moin Leute...
Ich hock hier und muss nen Server, der mit Windows 2003 Server betrieben wird, fürs Intranet als Web-Server einrichten...

Soweit kein Problem, hab MySQL drauf und auch PHP und es läuft auch alles wunderbar...
Es gibt nur 2 unschönigkeiten daran...

1. Darf das ganze ausm Internet nicht erreichbar sein, was aber wohl eh kaum möglich sein dürfte, da für den Server keine DynDNS existiert...

2. Die Web-Apllikation, die ich da geschrieben hab ist zur Zeit über die Intranet-IP des Servers erreichbar...
Kann ich das auch iwie umstellen, sodass die Site mit http://irgendwas.de erreicht wird...

Die Erreichbarkeit natürlich ausschließlich intern!


----------



## wraimann (10. Juni 2008)

zu 1.
Solange Port 80 bzw. 8080 nicht auf den Server durchgeroutet wird ist er von aussen nicht erreichbar. (portscan auf externe IP um zu schauen ob port 80 bzw. 8080 antwortet, probieren mit http://deineExterneIP ob du ins Intranet kommst). Ist allerdings egal ob du DynDns verwendest oder nicht. DynDns leitet nur auf deine externe IP.

zu 2.
Lokal einen DomainNameServer einrichten. Ist schon zu lange her das ich es mit Windows gemacht habe, es gibt allerdings sicherlich genug Tutorials wie man dies angeht. Was ich mich erinnern kann sind das ein paar Klicks.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (10. Juni 2008)

Alles klar, dann bring ich dem noch den DNS bei ^^

Dann wird mir nu auch google helfen können, denn ich weiß ja wonach ich suchen muss


----------

